# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  Rcuprer des valeurs SQL avec la fonction fetch()

## Invit

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de chercher  crer un tableau en php, dont le contenu des cases provient d'une base de donne.

Par exemple, je vais chercher les informations sur l'mission qui passe Lundi  7h.

Je stocke la requte :

$requete="SELECT * FROM emissions WHERE jour = '".lundi."' AND horaire ='".7h."'";


J'envoie la requte :

$resultat = $pdo->query($requete);

Et  prsent, je cherche  savoir comment rcuprer les informations que je viens de demander dans ma requtes, pour pouvoir les placer dans mon code html (entre deux balises <td></td>.)

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plat ?  ::aie::

----------


## Madfrix

Bonjour,

il faut boucler sur ton rsultat



```

```

----------


## Invit

Merci Madfrix,  ::): 

donc si j'ai bien saisit, la fonction foreach va balayer ma variable resultat qui est un tableau de valeurs SQL, et ensuite il va crire le rsultat ligne par ligne ?

Je suis en train de regarder dans mes cours et j'ai rajout une vrification pour savoir si il y a bien une valeur  rcuprer.

qu'en penses-tu ?



```

```

remarque : je suis un peu surpris qu'il n'y ai pas de balises ouvrantes et fermante pour le foreach ^^ c'est une "mthode boucle" en fait.

et si l'on met 3  4 action en dessous du foreach, il va les excuter autant de fois qu'il lit de ligne ?

----------


## Madfrix

> donc si j'ai bien saisit, la fonction foreach va balayer ma variable resultat qui est un tableau de valeurs SQL, et ensuite il va crire le rsultat ligne par ligne ?



En fait, ce n'est pas un tableau de valeurs SQL mais un PDOStatement




> PDO::query() retourne un objet PDOStatement, ou FALSE si une erreur survient.


Concernant le foreach, c'est une structure de bloc seule l'instruction suivant le foreach sera concerne par celui ci sauf si tu encadres avec {} (comme un if en somme)

Tu peux aussi choisir la mthode de construction de ton PDOStatement. Ex:



```

```


Enfin, si tu as beaucoup de redondance de mme requte (insertion par ex), il est prfrable et plus scuritaire de prparer tes requtes avec prepare()

----------


## Invit

> Enfin, si tu as beaucoup de redondance de mme requte (insertion par ex), il est prfrable et plus scuritaire de prparer tes requtes avec prepare()


J'ai lu la description de cette fonction, mais j'ai du mal  saisir ce qu'elle a de spcifique par rapport  query()  ::?: 

D'ailleurs pour ce qui est des insertions rpetitives, ce sera le cas du ct de l'administrateur, lorsque il dfinira justement le planning, car il enverra dans la base de donne un nombre important de requte d'insertion pour remplacer les valeurs de la semaine prcdentes.

----------

